# Saved some babies from bad Breeder today.



## clmaltese (Aug 31, 2005)

If you want to know what a bad puppy mill looks like, it is the place I went to today. The lady I saw while at the vets office told me she had some maltese puppies and did I want to see them. I was cuirous and I had asked her about her lines and knowing the lines were very good I went on my way home. 
I could not believe what I saw. I asked her if AKC had been there anytime in the past, she said yes they asked her to correct some of her papers that were everywhere that I could see. She also said that the humain Society had been there too and she could not see why? They asked her to put fans on some of her pens and clean some of them. They understood it was hard with so many dogs. 
I told her she seemed overwhelmed and needed to just stop trying to handle so many in the nicest way I knew how with out just loosing it. So I just made her an offer for her Maltese that she had to take. Then these little Poms kept jumping on me like you are going to take me out of here too? I don't know anything about a pom, but I ended up with 4 of those also. I have been bathing and defleaing ever since. It was just unbeleavable. They will go to the Vet as soon as we can get an appt. I am not rich and sure could not afford to do that, but I knew I could not rest leaving them there. They once were fine Maltese, before all the neglect. Even the little pups had matted tails. It would just make you cry. 
She still has dozens of big dogs, but no more little ones. You can tell they have worms and the fleas, I have been bathing and bathing. 
Lord it still makes me sick. 
Before I was forced to retire I would do that if I found badly taken care of babies like that, I have taken them, took care of them and adopted them out. I could better afford it then. My heart is just too into them. I wish more agencies would do something to stop people like that from having them to start with.
Wish me luck and prayers, it will be a long road for for these babies until they have the life they deserve.
Cathy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh! So how many Maltese and how many Poms did you leave with? Can you call and report her to someone?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you for saving them. You mentioned they were from good lines, what lines are they?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is just unbelievable, that is great you saved them


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I can well understand how you feel about getting these dogs out of their bad situation. I once took three adult standard poodles and five pups that were five weeks old. I paid a nice sum to get them away from the person who was letting them starve. The pups ranged in weight from 1.4lbs. to 2.7lbs. The adult male, who was very large in frame was only 36 pounds when I got him. I took them straight to the vet. It turns out that one of the adult female was from my cousin's show lines. She now has this girl. I found the other adults a nice home on a farm.
The pups all survived, and I placed them too. 
I'm always taking in everyone else's leftovers. I think I paid for six spays in a three month period of time. 
When I place pups from my rescue, I ask for the price of the spay/neuter, and if I can get more, I ask for a donation to be made to our no-kill shelter here in town.
Good luck with your new group of rescues.
When you decide how you will handle the placement, please post it, and I'm sure some of us can make referrals for homes.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Oct 11 2005, 12:08 AM
> *I can well understand how you feel about getting these dogs out of their bad situation.  I once took three adult standard poodles and five pups that were five weeks old.  I paid a nice sum to get them away from the person who was letting them starve.  The pups ranged in weight from 1.4lbs. to 2.7lbs.  The adult male, who was very large in frame was only 36 pounds when I got him.  I took them straight to the vet.  It turns out that one of the adult female was from my cousin's show lines.  She now has this girl.  I found the other adults a nice home on a farm.
> The pups all survived, and I placed them too.
> I'm always taking in everyone else's leftovers.  I think I paid for six spays in a three month period of time.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is great you do/have saved these poor furbabies from bad situations too!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

For you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, what a truly great thing you have done.







It must have been meant to be that she was at the vets office at the same time you were. How sad it is that those poor babies were living in those conditions. It breaks my heart. Are you going to call the humane society or someone to report the conditions so that the bigger dogs can be rescued? Thank you so much for saving the ones that you could.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I applaud you, you have a huge heart!!







Thank you for saving those poor babies and caring enough to see that they have a long happy life.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats was wonderful of you, rescuing them, poor babies, what ashame


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

That just breaks my heart...thank you for doing such a wonderful thing for those babies.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I also applaud you







Hope all the babies find good homes


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

What a wonderful thing you have done! Best wishes to you and all of the little ones! They are very lucky you found them!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lucky for those babies that you happened to meet this lady. How wonderful of you to rescue them. Wow!!! You're my hero today!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Since you have health problems and your own dogs to care for, I wonder if it would be something the group could help you with. Perhaps if you post what you rescued (number, sex, age of adults and pups) and the price you had to pay for them, then people on the list could see if they wanted to apply for adoption. They could pay the price, plus the vet bill--which would include the price of the spay/neuter. Since you said the woman had her paperwork in a mess, I assume you saw this when she was looking for the papers, and she also gave you the registration papers on the dogs.
I know, from your posts that you raise all your dogs in your house. I know you must be a little nervous bringing these dogs and pups into your own home, not knowing what they might be bringing into your area. I hope all goes well with this, and you are able to find good homes for all these dogs/pups as soon as they are healthy.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I think posting here about the pups/dogs would be a wonderful idea. I would personally be very interested if you had a black pom. My first furbaby was a little black pom whom stole my families heart. She was tragically killed over 3 years ago, and my 7 year old son still on occasion will say "I just miss Jazmann so much." 
It breaks my heart every time I hear of these kind of people who can "care" for animals in the manner that they do, and do not have the heart/conscience to know what they are doing wrong. It is unlikely she even realizes what is wrong with her setup if she was so open and willing to allow you in her home and then to also tell you about the visits she has had from differenct agencies. Some people just need so much education!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

LucyLou, I was thinking the same thing....

Maybe people here could help. I live near you (I'm in south Miss), but I CAN NOT take any more dogs. Please don't let me because I'm living with my parents while my house is being rebuilt and they would die if I came home with another pet. I could ask around though and see if anyone else was looking for a puppy.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

THat is terrible what a horrible horrible woman, may God bless you for doing this kind deed, i would adopt from you if you are willing to let me Please let me know. Again you have done a good deed these fluffbutts will really appreciate it.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

First off, it's amazing what you did. You really should let us try to help you them. 
The second thing I was wondering, if it's not too personal, how much do puppymills expect people to pay for these puppies? It's obvious that they think it is a easy way to make money. I’m just wondering the going rate for dogs they really don't care about. 
My sister bought her min pin form a puppy mill. She paid $250 for a $400 dog. She said the place was very gross. All the dogs were in cages stacked on top of each other, and the place smelled of puppy poo. She said when she left she was covered in it from all the puppies jumping on her. Two days after she bought Rocket, he had blood in his stool and he had a bad case of worms. She called the breeder, but he didn't seem to care.

You did a wonderful thing!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

What an incredible thing you did. I am just so happy that these pups have been saved from their misery -- and I really hope that people here from the boards can help you out with getting them to their forever homes


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That is so wonderful of you to help! Good for you


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok. please don't get angry with me everyone. I cringed and thought of not replying with anything, but I can't hold back...

I do agree that you are a very very very kind person to take on and rescue these babies. No animal should live in such condition.

However, by paying her for her animals, aren't we in some way, paving the road for her to continue her operation and creating more babies for someone to save. 

The same reason I don't go to pet stores that sell pets- They make the cages small and (sometimes even dirty)and know that people would feel bad for them and want to 'rescue' the puppies... but all it's doing is just continuing the puppy mill problem that is today.

Sorry sorry sorry. I just wanted it to be said for all the new members that we have on this board and to educate. I know that you must have been torn inside not to do anything for them and that's why you took them home. It's sad, it's just a no-win situation really...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

What a wonederful thing that you did for those babies!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Oct 11 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Ok. please don't get angry with me everyone.  I cringed and thought of not replying with anything, but I can't hold back...
> 
> I do agree that you are a very very very kind person to take on and rescue these babies.  No animal should live in such condition.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have to agree with Paris' Mom, although who can blame her for wanting to help those poor souls?

The problem is, as Paris' Mom points out, new dogs will soon fill the empty spaces "saving" those dogs left, just as at pet stores cages continue to be filled.

The only way to really stop the millers is to put them out of business. Period. So no matter how hard it is, we must walk away and never, ever allow them to profit from their cruelty.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

clmaltese:

i am truely amazed to see that someone has the heart to grasp such a huge responsibility! .. wow that was an awesome thing you did!

which reminds me.. i found out yesterday that my baby.. (leise) came from a puppy mill. i had NO idea.. i guess when i bought her it was because i just fell in love with her. she looked so hopeless and she had poo / pee all over her! i just fell in love with her little eyes and took her home. last night i was on the maltese standard part of the forum and i saw that USDA thingy.. that's when i flipped out and researched the place i got her.. (just puppies).. blah it made me feel like CRAP :**(


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow, I'm amazed that you did that. I'm sorry some have decided to use your kindness to jump on a soap box. It was your choice, it's done, now lets applaud your kind heart and help if we can. Bless you and the new little fur souls. Please fill us in on what you have---sex, age, breedlines, and condition--and price you'll need. 

Lastly, please contact the authorities and the AKC about this place.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I feel like I've said my piece the kindest way possible, with regards of the original poster's feelings and my admiration for her kindness. It's not a soapbox, but it was just something that I pondered about and the fact is that the lady probably will continue to operate that way... I did not want to attack anyone. I sincerely hope my post didn't offend CLMaltese, or anyone else for that matter as I truly truly admire your kindness.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I would like to know more about the pups also...
I have allergies to consider, so will have to stay with the malts...







Although I think poms are SO cute...


----------



## clmaltese (Aug 31, 2005)

HI all,
I am trying not to express my outrage at this person until all the dogs are gone from her mill. I have called some people today that have good places that raise the larger breeds I saw there and told them of the situation. I am so spent out, they are going to try to do as I did and just buy her out of business. I did ask her is she had been reported to the humane society and she said yes, but they just slapped her on the hand more or less. I could not believe that as more and more today after I spend about 200, more on flea products and continuted to try and get them off. I have 4 of Maltese and 4 Poms. One of the Malts skin was actually trying to bleed as I was removed about a million feas and eggs from him. This was just horrific. My husband asked if I was going to photo them before and I said I just could not waist any time that I could be taking care of them. I got the Little mom clean and the fleas from her, I had to shave her matted tail. I gave her some treats and put her down and called her name, she began to wag her little balled tail and looked like she was just smilling at me. 
I have bathed and cried, until it has just made me sick to think anyone would miss treat a living thing this way is just discusting. How could this be anything but curelty. The little man had crud in his eye the size of your thumb! Their little butts are the color of poop. 
The poms are cute although I do have to read about these little ones. There is a tiny Black one, Rusty looking one very light one and lighter rusty. 
They have all been eating allot too. We have wormed them already. 
I have rescued Maltese before and even pugs, but these were just some of the worst I have ever seen. I could not have come home and left them there. 
The former owner was in bad health, but that is just no excuse. I have a serious health issues myself , and I take excellent care of my doggies, they have care if I don't feel like it. We still scrape enough to have someone come on weekends and help us. 
I lay on the floor, ground or whatever and play with my babies everyday. You can tell these little ones have only had fleas to be with! No humans. 
enough, I just had to vent.
thanks forl listening.
Cathy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh, my heart just aches for you and for them.
I want to believe that woman just let things get out of control...but I still can't believe she let them get THAT bad..
SO, SO, SO, sad.
I say kudos to you...you earned another gold band on your halo...
Wish I could help out...
A few extra hands would help out with those fleas.
Have you contacted the vet about a Capstar pill? That might help kill some of them while you are bathing and picking...just a thought anywya....


----------



## clmaltese (Aug 31, 2005)

One more thing, I do wish I had take the time to take that photo as I was washing the little Maltese baby, but just imagine if you can empting a can of black pepper all over the back and face of your Maltese! I just still cannot get that immage out of my mind! This is how that mom and dad looked! Matted with the Fleas all over! That another reason you really really want to see where your babies are being raised. Just don't accept anything less. Don't meet them, Don't buy from a pet shop. Go see. May be then at least some will take better care. 

Cathy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Ugh....and your house will probably need to be sprayed after you are finished. I am sure with that many that you have some escapees...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am just sick about this. What can we do to help you?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Are the babies weaned/old enough to leave their momma?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Since I do a lot of rescue work, I have a lot of experience in fighting parasites. I hope my suggestions will help you so that you don't have to spend as much if this occurs again.
First, I would have sprayed the dogs with Frontline before every bringing them to my home. A $35.00 bottle would have taken care of the whole situation. I think I pay around $60.00 for the larger bottle. Then, you wouldn't have run the risk of bringing the fleas into your home. Also, I recommend putting a couple drops of the Frontline spray in each ear to cover ear mites, as it probably that they have this issue too.
Another alternative is to bathe the dogs in Dawn dishwashing detergent. You can just leave it on them for about five minutes, and it will kill all the fleas. 
Capstar is great. I think I pay $2.00 a tablet for it at my vet's office for pups I've had to treat--I once had a little Yorkie from a mill who was covered in them.
I use the monthly treatment Revolution on my dogs. I buy the supply for the larger dogs and use it according to the dosage for small ones. It takes .15cc per five pounds, so one tube is all I need for a month. I buy a box of six, and they give me one free. I think I pay around $65.00 for this.
I have several large rescue dogs. I found that Frontline wasn't that effective with them this summer, and, in desperation, I put Sevin dust on them. Someone who owns Beagles for hunting dogs told me to do this. It took care of their problem, and because they run loose in my yard, it also cut down on the problem we were having there with ticks.
If you get any indication of ear mites or sarcoptic mange with these dogs, then certainly use Revolution, as it will take care of these problems. You can also put a couple drops of the Frontline in each ear once a week for three weeks.
I could treat everything I have here (my Maltese and a number of rescues) for that $200 for a year.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.entirelypets.com/fronfleandti.html has Frontline spray for under $25. It is very economical for mulitple pets.

Be sure and have a fecal done on each and every one of those dogs since the larvae stage of fleas is what causes tapeworm. If they aren't parasite free, they will continue to be malnourished and not thrive.

Can you get a local vet to work with you on rehabbing these dogs? I know rescue groups that take in mill dogs often spend thousands on each dog for their initial medical care. They probably all need dentals and will need to be spayed or neutered before going to new homes. (I am assuming that you plan to rehome them or did you plan to use them in your breeding program since they came from good lines?)

I pray that there is nothing seriously wrong with any of them.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I just wanted to say that you have done a wonderful thing for these puppies, and I am very impressed and humbled by your generosity and compassion. I wish there were more people like you in the world to help all of the unfortunate animals out there. I myself did not become aware of puppy mills until I was researching for Tavish. He came from a reputable breeder, but I came across far more puppymills than I did good breeders, and it is easy to see how people who don't research can easily be duped. I do not understand how people can mistreat animals in such a horrific way. I can't even speak sharply to Tavish, let alone leave him in a cage to be ridden with fleas and sit in his own waste. While some people feel that you should never pay bad breeders as it only encourages them, if I had the money I would have done the exact same thing as you, and I feel you have done a wonderful service not only for those puppies but also for the good of mankind. No kindness or act of love is ever overlooked, and it causes a ripple effect that spreads out and touches others in ways you will never even know about. I have the utmost faith and confidence that it will all work out for you and those puppies.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Ah, Tavish, you said it all in such a lovely way! 

clmaltese: I hope all the little doggies are Okay. I so admire your kind heart and hard work. I'm sure all 8 little ones are thanking you in their hearts! Imagine to be clean, warm, have a nice comfy place to sleep and be loved by someone all for the first time in their little lives! They must think you are an angel and they are in heaven!

For your health's sake, don't over do. You don't have to do everything at once! There is time.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Tavish, you said it all beautifully. Lets all pray no more babies come from that breeder.


----------



## clmaltese (Aug 31, 2005)

thanks for all the replys and advice.
we will ask about the capstar at the vet tomorrow.
We are ordering more flea topical tomorrow as well, we get that from Jeffers supply online. I have been getting 6pk of Frontline plus. 
Has anyone ever used the no name brand? like Hartz mt etc. they are so cheap compared to Frontline?
Just wondering if anyone had tried them?

I really don't want an outbreak in our home, I have been spraying everything.

The poms are something else, so active, but still so loving, just happy to have some love.

thanks again for all the help.
Cathy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 12 2005, 07:51 AM
> *http://www.entirelypets.com/fronfleandti.html has Frontline spray for under $25. It is very economical for mulitple pets.
> 
> Be sure and have a fecal done on each and every one of those dogs since the larvae stage of fleas is what causes tapeworm. If they aren't parasite free, they will continue to be malnourished and not thrive.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LadysMom, thanks for this wonderful site for the cheaper flea/tick medicine. This is even better than I can get it from the Animal Supply here. They also have Drontal Plus at a very good price, though it requires a prescription there, and where I order it, I can get it without one. Drontal Plus is the medication of choice for tapeworms. 

As for the spay/neuter on these dogs, if you need a place that is very reasonable, just let me know. I know where it can be done for around $100. The teeth can be cleaned at the same time. One of the first things I do when I take in a rescue is to have this done.


----------



## clmaltese (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Oct 11 2005, 11:33 PM
> *Since I do a lot of rescue work, I have a lot of experience in fighting parasites.  I hope my suggestions will help you so that you don't have to spend as much if this occurs again.
> First, I would have sprayed the dogs with Frontline before every bringing them to my home.  A $35.00 bottle would have taken care of the whole situation.  I think I pay around $60.00 for the larger bottle.  Then, you wouldn't have run the risk of bringing the fleas into your home.  Also, I recommend putting a couple drops of the Frontline spray in each ear to cover ear mites, as it probably that they have this issue too.
> Another alternative is to bathe the dogs in Dawn dishwashing detergent.  You can just leave it on them for about five minutes, and it will kill all the fleas.
> ...


[/QUOTE]






Sounds like you really know your stuff,
What would you suggest that I use on my lawn and around my patio?
I am sure that some have gotten in there?
I spayed with a home spay, but do not thing that is sufficient. 
Do you think Seven would be good for the grass?
I want to be flea free! 
Oh you should have seen these dolls today when I gave them treats. It was like Christmas.. I think they have never had treats or toys to play with before. 
It was amazing to watch...
thanks sharing you knowledge...


Cathy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update on the puppies. I've been watching this thread all day.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Cathy,
There is a sign on my back porch which says you don't have to be crazy to live here, but it helps. I love dogs, and I take in all kinds. I have several who will live out their life here because they have either had so many homes before, or they have so many problems they would be hard to place. I love finding homes for the rescues I can place, and it's always special to hear back from them from year to year. 
In desperation, I've learned to find the cheapest prices and the best ways I can to treat the ones I bring in. I've learned a lot by being on various rescue sites. I'm always glad to pass along anything I've learned.
I highly recommend the Sevin for your yard. It will take care of the problem. It's also good to control the fire ant, which we have here in Mississippi.


----------



## clmaltese (Aug 31, 2005)

Another day, very hard work. 
More bathes, The babies that have had check ups did have worms and cogsidia. We are treating them. I guess they think that I am the bad one always washing or poking them. 
I wish we in the small towns had a better humane society. I am not about to complain too much as I know they are under funded, but in a small town their facitlity is usually pretty smelly and no where you would want a pure bred dog to end up. I know for a fact no matter what kind of dog goes into our local one they will keep it about 2 weeks if no one adopts it, they euthanize and dump it in the land fill. Usually about several hundred dogs and cats a month. Thats just horrible for a small town. 
I have found some people to come in and buy some more of the other dogs from the lady. We have talked to her and she has agreed not to do this again if she can quote get some of her money back. It seems she does have some problems, has had her mate pass and someone told her she could make money raising these dogs!
She is in bad health, physically and other wise. The dogs have truly suffered. We contacted some of her relatives and let them know that she needed help too. 
I know that am still very angry at the what happened, but I want to everything possible to make sure it won't happen again and that I do the right thing. Sometimes that is to help the offender as hard as it is when I look at these little ones. I just pray she will get the help she needs.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update. And thank goodness you were in the right place at the right time to meet up with this woman so you could save those babies. I totally have chills thinking about what you have done.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am happy to hear that you are hanging in there with your babies. It sounds like you are working hard to make sure that this lady is out of the dog business and that would be a very good thing! How did she get these maltese in the first place? Wonder if she bought the dogs, in which case who would sell to someone who was planning to breed dogs for profit? Or did she get stock from another puppy mill? I am just curious as to how on earth someone gets started, especially with a lot of different breeds. Very sad, that's for sure!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would just like to say what a wonderful person you truly are







to do all that you have to help not only these poor unfortunate little puppies but also the person responsible for their neglect. Perhaps the way in which you have tried to help her will be her chance to take a long look at what she has done and never do it again.
I sure do hope all the little puppies get well and grow into very healthy adults and also find forever loving homes.
Well done Cathy, you are a true angel


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

This post is both uplifting and sad at the same time. I applaud all that you are doing to help these little ones...and I don't believe they only view you as the one who pokes them (I have a feeling they are falling head over heals in love with you about now). 

I also applaud how you are reaching out to help this lady who has for whatever reason gotten herself into a terrible spot. It says an enormous amount about who you are as a person to help all concerned. May God bless you in your good deeds.

I am just heartbroken that there are so many animals that are put down every month as you say in a small town and yet this person still thought it a good thing to bring more into the world. So very heartbreaking.

I pray for you, the little ones you have saved and given a chance, and all the little ones out there who are not as lucky to have someone like you rescue them.

If there is anything we can do to help....please let us know.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Are these dogs being removed (paid for) by other breeders who plan to use them in their breeding program, or have you been able to work with rescue organizations who will have these dogs spayed or neutered for placement? 
Also, I have a friend who could help with the Poms, as she does Pom rescue. It might help to let us know what other breeds are there, as we might have contact with reliable rescue groups.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I wondered about that, too, if these dogs were being retired from breeding and placed in homes as pets. I asked CL if she bought them to use in her own breeding program, but I don't think she saw my question because she didn't answer.

She might be able to get help (financial and otherwise) if she plans to adopt them out. Hopefully, she'll let us know and some of us can help if that's the case. There are lots of ways to fundraise, even on Ebay, but we need a little more information first IMO.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I know your busy taking care of these little guys, but I'm dying to see all of them. When can w see some pictures? I couldn't imagine having so many puppies at one time!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who has been watching for an update on your rescues. I hope they are all doing OK.

Have you decided when they will be ready for adoption? Do you have a form for prospective owners, or is it best to just have them call you? I know of a man who lost his 12 year old Pom, and I thought one of yours might be right for him. 

Has your vet scheduled the dogs for spay/neuter, or do you need the name of a place that works with rescue to do them at an expensive rate?

If you have time, we would love to see pictures.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Oct 16 2005, 10:49 PM
> *I'm sure I'm not the only one who has been watching for an update on your rescues.  I hope they are all doing OK.
> 
> Have you decided when they will be ready for adoption?  Do you have a form for prospective owners, or is it best to just have them call you?  I know of a man who lost his 12 year old Pom, and I thought one of yours might be right for him.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
















OOPS. That should be spay/neuter at an INEXPENSIVE rate.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How great that Faye might know someone who could take a Pom. I hope we'll hear from you when you have time. You must be really busy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 17 2005, 01:07 AM
> *How great that Faye might know someone who could take a Pom.  I hope we'll hear from you when you have time.  You must be really busy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110405*


[/QUOTE]


I know Cathy (CLMaltese) outside of this forum, so I just sent her an email about the Poms. That way if she doesn't check the site in a couple of days at least she will get the email.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are these dogs going to be put up for adoption? I may have misread CL's posts, but for some reason I got the impression she was keeping them to breed.

But I could be wrong......it's happened before!

An update would be good. So many people would like to help if they are to be rescues.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 17 2005, 08:20 AM
> *Are these dogs going to be put up for adoption? I may have misread CL's posts, but for some reason I got the impression she was keeping them to breed.
> 
> But I could be wrong......it's happened before!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I clicked on member information, and Cathy has been on SM over the weekend. Perhaps she is just not ready to give us an update.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I talked to her this weekend through pm. 
She is still nursing the dogs back to health. Evidently the malt pups especially are really tiny. She said she will know more when they are stronger and healthier.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Does she know how old the puppies are? Were they still nursing? Coccidiosis is especially tough on puppies.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 17 2005, 11:08 AM
> *I talked to her this weekend through pm.
> She is still nursing the dogs back to health. Evidently the malt pups especially are really tiny. She said she will know more when they are stronger and healthier.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110522*


[/QUOTE]


Have you found that little girl you have been wanting? If so, don't keep us in suspense. You know how we are here


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

While I totally believe that buying from puppymill/bad breeders, no matter how well intentioned the rescuer, is wrong and that this ALWAYS needs to be said in a thread like this for the education of others, it does not apply in a situation where a breeder is going out of business.

Buying the stock of a puppymill who is going out of the business, never to breed again, is an effective way to rescue puppymill dogs who might be sold to another puppymill.

I applaud CLMaltese for her selfless act in buying and taking responsibility for these Malts and Poms and I hope she is able to get other buyers to get this breeder 100% out of the business. The breeder sounds like she got into this out of ignorance and maybe being in a desperate situation, didn't do her homework on dog breeding.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Oct 17 2005, 12:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you found that little girl you have been wanting? If so, don't keep us in suspense. You know how we are here








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110544
[/B][/QUOTE]


I dunno....







Thinking about it and waiting to see what she decided about them.

She does have a female...but she said they will be small...so I will have to think about it. I need to consider size b/c of my kids and Brink being larger...although I think we can all handle it. Just needs to be considered.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Oct 17 2005, 03:27 PM
> *While I totally believe that buying from puppymill/bad breeders, no matter how well intentioned the rescuer, is wrong and that this ALWAYS needs to be said in a thread like this for the education of others, it does not apply in a situation where a breeder is going out of business.
> 
> Buying the stock of a puppymill who is going out of the business, never to breed again, is an effective way to rescue puppymill dogs who might be sold to another puppymill.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


We all applaud CLMaltese for taking responsibility for the rescue of these dogs. If they are removed from breeding in the futher, then that is true rescue.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 14 2005, 10:11 AM
> *I wondered about that, too, if these dogs were being retired from breeding and placed in homes as pets. I asked CL if she bought them to use in her own breeding program, but I don't think she saw my question because she didn't answer.
> 
> She might be able to get help (financial and otherwise) if she plans to adopt them out. Hopefully, she'll let us know and some of us can help if that's the case. There are lots of ways to fundraise, even on Ebay, but we need a little more information first IMO.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109637*


[/QUOTE]


I've been hoping we would hear from Cathy on this. Since she is fairly new to this group, perhaps she doesn't know how we are just one







who would love to offer assistance.
I did go back and read through the post she had made since I didn't get an answer to where the other breeds were going. She said she contacted other breeders to help with those. Now, I'm worried. I sure had hopes these dogs were being retired from breeding. That is what rescue is all about.

Cathy, please know that the members are here for you to help with rescue.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, at the risk of being the wet blanket here, I'll reserve my kudos and accolades. 

It is my impression that the dogs CL bought will continue to be bred, by her and other breeders. Although arguably they are in a much better situation, I don't consider them to be "rescued" at all, at least by my definition. "Rescue" to me means being spayed or neutered and no longer being used for profit. A dog can't truly be rescued in my book until she is safe and loved in her forever home and no longer required to produce puppies.

I sure hope I'm wrong about CL's intentions.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've been wondering about the future of the dogs also. As long as she gives them loving care and they aren't confined to cages and breed constantly with no regard for their health and well-being, I guess I consider them "rescued". However, I'm hoping after the way she talked about it, that she plans to retire them or find them pet homes. People who would buy out a puppymill breeder because they could get some breeders at a good price are very little better than the miller.

I thought it was a big hearted thing she did, and I hope like everything that's the way it is.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

That is horrible! I'm glad you saved them! The poor little babies.


----------



## clmaltese (Aug 31, 2005)

I have been so busy taking care of everyone, no time to post lately.. sorry
The babies are doing much better than before. We went back to the Vet. today, No Worms, No cogcidia! Still a long way to go before they are ready for a home. They need attention. Their hair is thin from poor diet I think. I was proud of the Vet report, he said we were on the right track and they looked much better. 
I am worn out from all this, It has just been so tiring. 
I did read about concerns of what was going to happen with the other dogs and I know the other breeders will provide good homes, many are going to be pets that they took and they are so much better off than where they were. 
The babies I took will be placed, just not unitl they are healthly and socialized and secure. 
thanks,
Cathy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clmaltese_@Oct 18 2005, 08:11 PM
> *I have been so busy taking care of everyone, no time to post lately.. sorry
> The babies are doing much better than before.  We went back to the Vet. today, No Worms, No cogcidia!  Still a long way to go before they are ready for a home.  They need attention.  Their hair is thin from poor diet I think.  I was proud of the Vet report, he said we were on the right track and they  looked much better.
> I am worn out from all this, It has just been so tiring.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


So which ones DID go to other breeders? Just wondering. I think I got lost somewhere...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clmaltese_@Oct 18 2005, 08:11 PM
> *I have been so busy taking care of everyone, no time to post lately.. sorry
> The babies are doing much better than before.  We went back to the Vet. today, No Worms, No cogcidia!  Still a long way to go before they are ready for a home.  They need attention.  Their hair is thin from poor diet I think.  I was proud of the Vet report, he said we were on the right track and they  looked much better.
> I am worn out from all this, It has just been so tiring.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Glad to hear a positive update. I saw you had posted on another thread last night, so was just wondering why no response on this one.
If I understood your previous posts, you have a total of eight dogs--four Poms and four Maltese. I am a little confused here though because you reported buying about $200 in flea medicine at first, then posted you had to have more. Are there more than the eight dogs? If so, I strongly encourage you to seek out the help that has been offered here. Even if there are just the eight, there are people here who are willing to help with these. Also, there are reliable rescue groups in both Maltese and Poms who will work with you on these dogs.
You said the pups would be placed. Does that mean all the adults too? I'm asking because I may know a good forever home for one of the Poms. My friend's husband lost his 12 year old last week, and he would make an excellent caregiver.
I guess you and I just do rescue a little different. I do not condone buying dogs from a puppymiller, then putting them into a breeding program. I know you were in a hurry to get the dogs placed, but wouldn't it have been just as quick to call upon reputable rescue organizations to help get these dogs into rescue rather than to have them exploited by other breeders?


----------

